# Casio Intoduces first GPS enabled G-Shock GPW-1000



## AntonisCy (May 5, 2005)

Casio Introduces New G-SHOCK - World's First Watch* That Receives GPS and Radio Wave Signals |


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks nice 
But solar charging would be a nice feature to have.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice |> I don't like the design very much and I don't need a watch like that, but I like Casio is going in this direction


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Any hints about the price-tag yet?


cheers


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

kj2 said:


> Looks nice
> But solar charging would be a nice feature to have.


The description in the link says they are both solar.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sedi said:


> The description in the link says they are both solar.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


Ah, at the last paragraph ;-) didn't read that.


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice to see that they made a hybrid model. Not very useful for me but nice for people outside of the Multiband 6 region.

I'm guessing that the GPS is a fallback for when atomic sync fails (as GPS uses a lot of power).

The next logical step would be to do triple sync (Bluetooth, GPS, Atomic).


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

The style does not appeal to me. maybe in a large digital display?


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

computer_freak said:


> I'm guessing that the GPS is a fallback for when atomic sync fails (as GPS uses a lot of power).


According to the link that's how it works. Only reading the time signal from the satellite shouldn't take much more energy than an atomic sync. It's the calculations a normal GPS does that suck all the energy.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I like it except for the giant crown. Not too busy looking. I wish they made their analogs a little smaller


----------



## Bluntside (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry but the GPS feature screams for a digital display with good readability, not those tiny letters. Also some kind of lighting is a must. Please Casio have some common sense! I think GPS is more fitting into the Protek line...


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Bluntside said:


> I'm sorry but the GPS feature screams for a digital display with good readability, not those tiny letters. Also some kind of lighting is a must. Please Casio have some common sense! I think GPS is more fitting into the Protek line...


Odly I actually think that this is the best pilot watch they've ever created.

GPS sygnal so time is automatically set whereever you happen to be?
Dual time on main display?

Honestly, this is ALL a pilot actually needs in a watch.

The only HUGE miss is a ridiculusly small day of the week readout.

Anyhow, it will all come down to a price point.
At 300-350 I'll take one... at 450 I'll probably take GWA-1100 simply becasue I have more use of a compass than GPS.
Anything over that and I can't justify paying for GPS (in my neck of the woods atomic time works fine , I really do not need a GPS time)

EDIT:
Is Casio crazy enough to price this the same way that Citizen and Seiko did it for their GPS watches? I really hope not...


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

The case reminds me of a GW-A1100 and being concept models, it might be a while before they go to market.

I am still neutral on the design, but I do like the fact that Casio is exploring new grounds.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Watchphile said:


> The case reminds me of a GW-A1100 and being concept models, it might be a while before they go to market.
> 
> I am still neutral on the design, but I do like the fact that Casio is exploring new grounds.


It's probably just a concept because they know that they have a problem with price point.
So they'll take a feedback and make a call... production? Yes or no? Price?
If it's a go ahead than I expect to see it in aug / sept.
(If people are like ma and say to casio "nice, but no more than 600" and casio needs to sell it at 1k to make money (this is not crazy, there is a good reason why Citizen and Seiko variant are well above 1k) than this might stay just that - concept)


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

kung-fusion said:


> I like it except for the giant crown. Not too busy looking. I wish they made their analogs a little smaller


Crown is probably exactly the same as one used on GWA-1100.
It just appears big because the watch is actually a little smaller than GWA-1000.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

duke4c said:


> Crown is probably exactly the same as one used on GWA-1100.


Which I also think is way too big


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

kung-fusion said:


> Which I also think is way too big


You're probably right but anythign smaller and it would be difficult to operate lock / unlock mechanism of the smart crown.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Curious about this watch in a similar way that I am with the Gulfmaster. That day of the week display are similar to other aviators, which I like. That chassis is comfortable for me, so that is a plus. Just not sure how valuable time syncing is, although it would be fun to have a watch that worked for me ( vs atomic, which does not ). We'll see. 

sent with aloha


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think it's pretty cool. Now everyone can have an atomic-syncing aviator (if you don't mind forking out the dough, that is).


----------



## inox (Feb 1, 2014)

AntonisCy said:


>


Well, they've completely my interest by making it round and analog. Total fail, from my perspective. Analog watches are for poseurs. Perhaps that sounds harsh, but that's really my perspective.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

inox said:


> Well, they've completely my interest by making it round and analog. Total fail, from my perspective. Analog watches are for poseurs. Perhaps that sounds harsh, but that's really my perspective.


I don't think it's harsh, I just think it's plainly wrong.

I prefer analog watches because they're what I'd prefer to read the time from, not because of how I think other people would / will perceive it.

I actually prefer watches that are very simple looking, partly _because_ I don't want them to be things that draw other peoples' attention.


----------



## le buzz (Jun 23, 2009)

Gotta at least give Casio credit for bringing a new technology to market. Might not be a home run, but its on base at least. 

But honestly as far as features go, I'd be ecstatic if I could just get schedule memo on a g-shock. That's really all my GD350 is missing. I would never use GPS.


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

inox said:


> Well, they've completely my interest by making it round and analog. Total fail, from my perspective. Analog watches are for poseurs. Perhaps that sounds harsh, but that's really my perspective.


Go buy any of the large number of digital GPS watches that already exist. Take your pick - Garmin, Suunto, Nike, Timex, etc. There are only two analog GPS watches made- one by Seiko and the other by Citizen, and both are over $1500. While I believe that this watch should be an Ana-digi (and really isn't very attractive unfortunately), kudos to Casio for entering a small market.



duke4c said:


> It's probably just a concept because they know that they have a problem with price point.
> So they'll take a feedback and make a call... production? Yes or no? Price?
> If it's a go ahead than I expect to see it in aug / sept.
> (If people are like ma and say to casio "nice, but no more than 600" and casio needs to sell it at 1k to make money (this is not crazy, there is a good reason why Citizen and Seiko variant are well above 1k) than this might stay just that - concept)


There is no reason why the price point on the Seiko and Citizen's is as high as it is. There are tons of watches on the market that have GPS in them for $100-200, but they are all digital. You can't tell me that incorporating a GPS module to an analog movement is that expensive.


----------



## inox (Feb 1, 2014)

le buzz said:


> Gotta at least give Casio credit for bringing a new technology to market. Might not be a home run, but its on base at least.


They're only catching up to Citizen and Seiko who have made solar powered analog GPS watches for years. I don't think they have sold very well.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't think the Seiko has sold well because the price is high and the watch is bigger and thicker than most customers prefer, IMO.




















No way that thickness fits inside most shirt sleeves easily.

Casio is a little late to the GPS party but at a low enough price point, the rugged G may sell OK.


----------



## inox (Feb 1, 2014)

rcs914 said:


> Go buy any of the large number of digital GPS watches that already exist. Take your pick - Garmin, Suunto, Nike, Timex, etc. There are only two analog GPS watches made- one by Seiko and the other by Citizen, and both are over $1500. While I believe that this watch should be an Ana-digi (and really isn't very attractive unfortunately), kudos to Casio for entering a small market.


None of the current day digital display GPS watches have timekeeping as their primary function -- they are navigation or training focused first. The most interesting of those, to me, has been the Garmin tactix. But if you want it to prevent the tactix from drifting more than half a second a day, you'll get no more than 2 days of battery life per charge -- unless you manually turn GPS on yourself, get the time, then manually turn GPS off every day. Garmin could address that issue with a software update, but it's clearly not even something they think about. Time is just not a priority for them.

The Seiko GPS watches will stay within a half second and go for years without being plugged in, but they are analog. Boo.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

What I heard from inside connections, the price will be concurring with the Seiko GPS, the latest MT-G and probably the MR-G. I like the look, but I rather have an Atomic model, as I live between two transmitters, which I can receive very well. Nice watch for people in for instance Australia and South America. 

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

duke4c said:


> It's probably just a concept because they know that they have a problem with price point.
> So they'll take a feedback and make a call... production? Yes or no? Price?
> If it's a go ahead than I expect to see it in aug / sept.
> (If people are like ma and say to casio "nice, but no more than 600" and casio needs to sell it at 1k to make money (this is not crazy, there is a good reason why Citizen and Seiko variant are well above 1k) than this might stay just that - concept)


To me 'concept' means they don't have a working model yet, or that it's not yet completed all the required testing.


----------



## JATO757 (Apr 21, 2013)

duke4c said:


> Honestly, this is ALL a pilot actually needs in a watch.


I would stay that is ALL a pilot needs. I prefer my GW-3500B when flying because of the 3 different times I can display simultaneously. I also prefer to have at least one digital display as it makes quickly reading the exact time much easier. Regardless, different pilots prefer different things. This is far from the perfect pilot watch IMO.

 iPad Air


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

i dont mind it at all, it sits nicely between the gwa1000 and the gwa1100. id def. choose it over the gwa1000 but not if its over 1k! would much rather the mtgs for that kind of money!



inox said:


> Well, they've completely my interest by making it round and analog. Total fail, from my perspective. Analog watches are for poseurs. Perhaps that sounds harsh, but that's really my perspective.


ahahaaha! what a load of nonsense. so all the little kids running around with $20 analogs are doing it to be posers? trying to impress the girls with cooties and the boys eating worms? lol they wouldnt even know what the word meant. 
even if it was a poser watch, who are they posing for? what kind of person (apart from you of course) thinks more or less of someone cos of the way their watch displays time?? lol :roll:

ironically you use poseur instead of poser which is more of an affectation than a watch with hands could ever be


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sjors said:


> What I heard from inside connections, the price will be concurring with the Seiko GPS, the latest MT-G and probably the MR-G. I like the look, but I rather have an Atomic model, as I live between two transmitters, which I can receive very well. Nice watch for people in for instance Australia and South America....


...and don't forget that small, insignificant continent where Zebras, Lions and Elephants come from ;-)

cheers


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

cal..45 said:


> ...and don't forget that small, insignificant continent where Zebras, Lions and Elephants come from ;-)
> 
> cheers


Oops, forgot a whole continent (insert red shaming smiley here). My sister in law had lived there a long time. How could I forget...

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## mrbofus (Mar 9, 2007)

Bluntside said:


> I'm sorry but the GPS feature screams for a digital display with good readability, not those tiny letters. Also some kind of lighting is a must. Please Casio have some common sense! I think GPS is more fitting into the Protek line...


The GPS is just used for synchronizing time, not for navigation or trail breadcrumbs, so I don't think a digital display is necessary. If you wanted a watch with GPS to use for navigation and more, there are certainly many other options out there.


----------



## mrbofus (Mar 9, 2007)

Sjors said:


> What I heard from inside connections, the price will be concurring with the Seiko GPS, the latest MT-G and probably the MR-G. I like the look, but I rather have an Atomic model, as I live between two transmitters, which I can receive very well. Nice watch for people in for instance Australia and South America.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


This is an atomic model. It has both atomic and GPS synchronization capabilities.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes, I know, but wasn't clear I guess. I meant I can live pretty good with an Atomic only model, as I don't live in Africa, South America or Australia. 


Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is another article on the watch with much more information and some close up detailed photos.

Casio G-Shock GPW1000 Is First Watch To Combine GPS & Atomic Clock Radio Time Syncing | aBlogtoWatch




























Mitch


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

Would this have the equivalent of the tough movement, with the auto-correction of the hands? Not seen any mention of that in the spec.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, and why "Global Positioning System," when the "S" in GPS normally refers to "satellite"? I might have preferred simply "GPS" because we all know what that means and it would have allowed for less writing on the dial.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

James142 said:


> Yeah, and why "Global Positioning System," when the "S" in GPS normally refers to "satellite"? I might have preferred simply "GPS" because we all know what that means and it would have allowed for less writing on the dial.


The S doesn't normally refer to satellite.

Global Positioning System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mrbofus (Mar 9, 2007)

James142 said:


> Yeah, and why "Global Positioning System," when the "S" in GPS normally refers to "satellite"? I might have preferred simply "GPS" because we all know what that means and it would have allowed for less writing on the dial.


GPS has always stood for Global Positioning System. You need to connect to multiple satellites to get a location fix, so it's a system of satellites.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wongsky said:


> The S doesn't normally refer to satellite.
> 
> Global Positioning System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I stand corrected and just a bit more educated. Thanks!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

mrbofus said:


> GPS has always stood for Global Positioning System. You need to connect to multiple satellites to get a location fix, so it's a system of satellites.


From the A Blog to Watch article referenced above by Mitch100:

"Though it is interesting that on the dial 'GPS' stands for 'Global Positioning System' (and not satellite)."

I guess I read the article and thought they were saying that the "S" stood for "satellite." That's what I get for thinking. ;-)

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## mrbofus (Mar 9, 2007)

James142 said:


> From the A Blog to Watch article referenced above by Mitch100:
> 
> "Though it is interesting that on the dial "GPS" stands for "Global Positioning System" (and not satellite)."
> 
> ...


No worries; you're welcome!


----------



## tyrenfroe (Feb 16, 2014)

James142 said:


> I might have preferred simply "GPS" because we all know what that means and it would have allowed for less writing on the dial.


This point is entirely valid. Silly of Casio to waste such a huge chunk of precious dial real estate to appease the marketing morons. "GPS" is ubiquitous and immediately understood - whether as "system" or "satellite" is immaterial - by anyone in the world with access to a smartphone (i.e. EVERYONE except airline pilots, of course). Hopefully, the production version of the watch will have a nice "GPS" incorporated into a tasteful logo. No one wants to have to read ad copy whenever they check the time on their watch!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Most of the time the writing on a Casio completely slips my attention when wearing it and checking the time. It simply appears much bigger on the close-up product pics. I wonder however why they didn't put "tough solar" on it. All the text on a Casio has become something like their trademark - the bluetooth models have "bluetooth" on them as well.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Harlz (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd like to see a Manaslu Protrek with GPS in the future. Market it as a rival to the Seiko Astron. That would be a great. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## solargps (Mar 30, 2014)

It is good that the GPS signal is used not only for determining time but also the time zone. This can be seen from Casio's baselworld 2014 site (G-SHOCK - PRODUCTS - BASELWORLD 2014 - CASIO) where it says:

"When the watch receives transmissions from a GPS satellite, the second hand indicates the current time and appropriate city name, while the small hand in the 3 o'clock position displays the latitude at the current location. A next-generation solar-powered, radio-controlled watch with full functionality in any region or time zone, the new GPS HYBRID WAVE CEPTOR has evolved uniquely in terms of both time telling and data presentation."

A close-up of the photo of the dial shows "T+P" and "TIME" near the eight o'clock position. Presumably "T+P" means Time & Position, whereas "TIME" means time only.

Hope it won't be long before we can see the same technology incorporated in a digital body such as 5600.


----------



## solargps (Mar 30, 2014)

This also seems to be the first ever purely analog G to have LED light (at least for a solar waveceptor).


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

I think majority of worlds population lives outside the atomic time signal range (consider half of china (western china) and subcontinent .and they are almost half the worlds population.add to it africa and you clearly see that more than half of world will benefit from this gps time signal watch.
a chinese company made similar gps enabled watch a year back but its price was like above 500 dollars.so i guess casio wont feel thraetened by it.
so if price is not too high than you are looking at a potentially hot model may be.never need to set time and never need to change battery ,even if you are in sahara desert .
so i would not underplay this watch,s actual potential.


casio prw 3000/rangeman/prw 6000/gulfmaster etc /and now this model.man!casio seems to have really woken up from slumber since last year or so...they are really making effort in watch sector now it seems.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

270 is no doubt great for the price you got it for like 110 dollars or so.but 
in some markets outside usa the 270 is just 20/25 percent percent cheaper than prw 3000 ...i think the shopkeepers are demanding full retail price for 270 but are giving some discount on prw 3000.so price difference is less in such markets compared to the original casio retail price difference .in my opinion?

anyway if the price difference is just 20 to 25 percent than prw 3000 is better option i think .because of its build quality etc.
as for rangeman it has its limitations.but its not bad either.it will always remain popular with g shock enthusiasts..anyway we will see over the years ,but if it has same build quality as gw 9200 riseman than i think it will remain popular for long...
has anyone experienced failure in riseman or resin rot yet? i hope the same is case with rangeman.and casio has mostly delivered in past so i hope they do it again...lets see.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Bluntside said:


> I'm sorry but the GPS feature screams for a digital display with good readability, not those tiny letters. Also some kind of lighting is a must. Please Casio have some common sense! I think GPS is more fitting into the Protek line...


It's a G SHOCK !

That's like saying, the RANGEMAN should be ina PROTREK casing ! :thumbsdown:

I mean common, this is the "G SHOCK" forum, or did you "miss click" !










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macteabird (Oct 15, 2013)

Does the GPW-1000 have a nic-name yet? howabout... Earthman, Satman, AWOEM (Anywhere On Earth Man), Globe-man. o|


And so its GPS enabled, can it be tracked like Cellphones? :think:


Food to ponder. ;-)


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

STEELINOX said:


> It's a G SHOCK !
> 
> That's like saying, the RANGEMAN should be ina PROTREK casing !


There is a Rangeman in a Protrek casing - it's called the PRW-3000 :-d. I guess there might be a possibility this technology will spread over to other Casio model lines.

And I don't think it can be tracked. It only receives a signal and doesn't send any.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Sedi said:


> There is a Rangeman in a Protrek casing - it's called the PRW-3000 :-d. I guess there might be a possibility this technology will spread over to other Casio model lines.
> 
> And I don't think it can be tracked. It only receives a signal and doesn't send any.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


Module, it's the module !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

Macteabird said:


> Does the GPW-1000 have a nic-name yet? howabout... Earthman, Satman, AWOEM (Anywhere On Earth Man), Globe-man. o|
> 
> And so its GPS enabled, can it be tracked like Cellphones? :think:
> 
> Food to ponder. ;-)


Spaceman!


----------



## Curunwe (Sep 21, 2013)

I was also expecting a digital, but the one they showed it's also nice, but at 1000€ price I think I'll pass and wait for the tech to be implemented to a digital watch, I guess it'll happen sooner or later.


----------



## Macteabird (Oct 15, 2013)

STEELINOX said:


> Module, it's the module !


Module is 5410


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

STEELINOX said:


> Module, it's the module !


I know :-d.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

computer_freak said:


> Spaceman!


Good idea but the name is already taken ;-):
http://www.linckersdorff.de/ebay/20100616/01/8.JPG

Cheers, Sedi :-d


----------



## woshixiaozhu (Aug 9, 2013)

kung-fusion said:


> I like it except for the giant crown. Not too busy looking. I wish they made their analogs a little smaller


I would image the crown can be a little uncomfortable...


----------



## Macteabird (Oct 15, 2013)

computer_freak said:


> Spaceman!


Ahh, Spaceman, damn its taken!!! "Send me up a drink", jokes Major Tom!


----------



## iMilan (Mar 3, 2014)

Any news on a release date?


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Was there a release date given in any PR material?


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

has this already been shared?

BASELWORLD 2014 -


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

starscream said:


> has this already been shared?
> 
> BASELWORLD 2014 -


You would have thought they would have cleaned it before photographing it!

Mitch


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

Just out GPS in their pathfinder or whatever series of ABC and make an Ambit like watch. That'd be great.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

From elsewhere on the site Starscream linked to above

http://s.news.mynavi.jp/articles/2014/03/26/sony_casio/index.html

They used a Sony chip to make this possible.










I was reading a translated page, so if anyone can verify it would be appreciated. In short Casio pushed Sony on low power draw because of their intended purpose (while Sony will be putting this tech in consumer goods such as cameras).

With one Satellite connection, the watch can get a time sync. With two it can know the time zone. If close to a time zone border it can connect to 4 satellites to verify which one it is in.

They mentioned no need to put in home city as the watch will figure it out.

The article also mentions having a table with DST values in each geographic location (country, etc), and didn't set it up for open water (yankee, don't know if that would be a big deal for you or not) to save on memory needs. It was hard to tell if this would be in the watch or just the full power draw version. The reason I say this is that you cannot plug in the watch and re - flash with current tables. Countries definitely change DST dates and affected areas. It would suck to have a 3 year old watch that had those aspects wrong! Whereas consumer goods are expected to plug into computers and get software updates, etc. G-Shocks definitely do not.

Interesting stuff.

sent with aloha


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Chrisek said:


> From elsewhere on the site Starscream linked to above
> 
> ソニー×カシオ! 世界初「GPSハイブリッド電波時計」のキーデバイスに迫る! | 家電 | マイナビニュース
> 
> ...


Thanks for the "heads up". I will be sure to research this before taking a GPW-1000 to sea.


----------



## inox (Feb 1, 2014)

That's an interesting read.

I would think it would be wisest not to attempt DST adjustment with GPS. DST times change rather frequently -- they're based largely on politics.

Unlike GPS, WWVB sends out DST information. That's one of the reasons I like it so much. It was really cool when my watch automatically set DST correctly both before and after the latest DST change in the USA a few years ago.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

inox said:


> That's an interesting read.
> 
> I would think it would be wisest not to attempt DST adjustment with GPS. DST times change rather frequently -- they're based largely on politics.
> 
> Unlike GPS, WWVB sends out DST information. That's one of the reasons I like it so much. It was really cool when my watch automatically set DST correctly both before and after the latest DST change in the USA a few years ago.


Fortunately, mine all set DST quite correctly in the UK, once they've sync'd. I assumed that was because it's established and been in place for quite some times.

Do other atomic clock signal broadcasts include DST signalling - and can multiband Casios pick up on it?


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Interesting.

If the whole point of GPS reception is not to worry about time no matter where you are than DST ruins the party quite a bit.

But than again even the regular atomics aren't completely imune to this. Even with DST sets to auto this only applies to current home time zone. So if you're not carefull time in different time zone could be off by an hour or half an hour.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Is the US one of the only countries where only part is DST and part is not?

I mean there is no "Phoenix" or "Dallas" or "Atlanta" home cities. 

Are other countries like this?

sent with aloha


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wongsky said:


> Do other atomic clock signal broadcasts include DST signalling - and can multiband Casios pick up on it?


Yes. Check out :57 on this minute chart from Wikipedia showing the schedule of the US broadcast.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes. Check out :57 on this minute chart from Wikipedia showing the schedule of the US broadcast.


Sorry, I get and understand WWVB broadcasts it - I was asking whether other broadcasts of the signal in other regions provided it, too, and whether Casio multiband watches can use the info (or whether the use an internal look-up table, because module instructions seem to imply they hold info, which at some point could become stale for certain time zones).


----------



## SactoJohn (Jul 9, 2008)

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks for the "heads up". I will be sure to research this before taking a GPW-1000 to sea.


WOW! I was shocked to read this. Is this true of the other Sieko/Citizen GPS also?
I cruise frequently and was really looking forward to getting one of these watches
to always know correct time on Trans Atlantics and Trans Pacifics.


----------



## inox (Feb 1, 2014)

DST is simply not included in the GPS signal. So either the Seiko/Citizenes watch don't automatically adjust DST, or it has a table built into it.

Did I ever mention how much I hate the whole concept of DST? DST is as dumb as an amplifier dial that goes to 11, except worse because DST causes global confusion.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Chrisek said:


> Is the US one of the only countries where only part is DST and part is not?
> 
> I mean there is no "Phoenix" or "Dallas" or "Atlanta" home cities.
> 
> ...


yep, other states get dst but we dont and we're mostly in the same timezone. 
i dont see the point, days are already longer in summer, youd think if they wanted more day light theyd have it during winter when the days are shorter.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SactoJohn said:


> WOW! I was shocked to read this. Is this true of the other Sieko/Citizen GPS also?
> I cruise frequently and was really looking forward to getting one of these watches
> to always know correct time on Trans Atlantics and Trans Pacifics.


The last thing you want is your timepiece changing time-zones without you knowing about it. The very definition of confusion. Even ship's navigation GPS units don't automatically change the zone, in my experience, as the situation the vessel is in determines what zone to be using depending on various things.

I generally change zones early as I don't want to be on Eastern time the night before arrival in Houston, so we change to Central time while off Key West to get acclimated to the new time With a day to spare. Likewise, eastbound, I change back to eastern time ASAP after departing Houston.

On watch at sea, I usually wear 2 watches, with the right hand watch set to GMT, as I have to send a weather and position report every 3 hours and it's easier than clicking a Casio to WT - world-time - as I carry a bunch of different G-Shocks to play with anyhow.

Another thought....if one is wearing a GPS watch on a long flight and the watch changes the time gradually as each zone is crossed, one will not know the time at your destination until the plane enters that zone. Confusion again, as you would have to do the longitude math in your head to know what zone the watch is in at any particular point in the trip, 15 degrees East or West per hour [360/24=15].

It would help if the watch had a way to show the zone it is currently using to set the hands.

One thing it will be really great at is accurate sunrise/sunset times. As of now, the Rangeman needs to have Lat/Lon inputed to be accurate unless one is in one of the 39 home cities. Anywhere else and the position throws the sunset times out of whack. Of course one can get accurate Lat/Lon from an iPhone, but you still have to input it into the Rangeman. So in Houston, the choices of Central Time home city are Chicago or Mexico City, neither of which will give an accurate sunset time for Houston. So I reset the Rangeman Lat/Lon manually.


----------



## Blaise13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Macteabird said:


> Does the GPW-1000 have a nic-name yet? howabout... Earthman, Satman, AWOEM (Anywhere On Earth Man), Globe-man. o|
> 
> And so its GPS enabled, can it be tracked like Cellphones? :think:
> 
> Food to ponder. ;-)


The official name seems to be : GRAVITYMASTER

Not sure having already seen this info in that thread.

Edit : of course it have been seen... it s in the first page of the Baselworld !


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Great points Yankee! I wonder if there will be a "lock"/airplane mode for the purpose of travel? 

sent with aloha


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Macteabird said:


> And so its GPS enabled, can it be tracked like Cellphones? :think:


No, probably not, as it doesn't transmit.


----------



## big d 51 (Jul 30, 2011)

Does this mean the watch will automatically adjust time zones when it syncs with the GPS function?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

big d 51 said:


> Does this mean the watch will automatically adjust time zones when it syncs with the GPS function?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, see discussion at post #47 and beyond at page 5 in this thread, as there are some significant issues with this.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

retracted.

it's a lovely watch though


----------



## xtemujin (Mar 26, 2014)

Hope that there will be a digital version like the Rangeman.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

xtemujin said:


> Hope that there will be a digital version like the Rangeman.


I would be satisfied with an affordable digital version.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

They need to get one in the Oceanus range.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Nice watch. Does anybody know how much it will cost ?


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Chrisek said:


> Great points Yankee! I wonder if there will be a "lock"/airplane mode for the purpose of travel?
> 
> sent with aloha


There should be. If you look closely you can see an airplane symbol at the bottom of the indicator list. Very reminiscent of Seiko's Astron line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

Why would you need an airplane mode for the watch? It doesn't transmit anything... 


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

beany_bot said:


> Why would you need an airplane mode for the watch? It doesn't transmit anything...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


Not for transmitting. Just for not adjusting while in travel mode. (I.e., lock in your arrival time zone or your departing time zone so your passing hours are consistent on the watch).

sent with aloha


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh I see. Yeah that's a good thing. Although in the grand scheme of things it wouldn't really matter much if it changed along the way as you were traveling. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> Why would you need an airplane mode for the watch? It doesn't transmit anything...


Its so that it cannot receive or attempt to receive a GPS sync and thereby eliminates any possibility of interference with on board electronic equipment.
The recent Seiko and Citizen GPS watches also have this GPS reception on/off feature.


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

everose said:


> Its so that it cannot receive or attempt to receive a GPS sync and thereby eliminates any possibility of interference with on board electronic equipment.
> The recent Seiko and Citizen GPS watches also have this GPS reception on/off feature.


That can't be the reason. It's not doing anything. The GPS signals are already bouncing around the air, it is just listening in to them. Its definitely not for safety as it doesn't transmit anything.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> That can't be the reason. It's not doing anything. The GPS signals are already bouncing around the air, it is just listening in to them. Its definitely not for safety as it doesn't transmit anything.


These watches are GPS _receivers,_ when they are GPS syncing. The ICAO, etc, seem to think that's 'doing something.'

Seiko cal 7x52.....see p19.
(link to pdf from seiko-watch.co.jp)
http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/resource/pdf/manual/7X52_inst_English.pdf

See p34 of the Citizen cal H909 pdf.
(link to pdf from citizenwatches.com)
Citizen Watches


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

everose said:


> These watches are GPS _receivers,_ when they are GPS syncing. The ICAO, etc, seem to think that's 'doing something.'
> 
> Seiko cal 7x52.....see p19.
> (link to pdf from seiko-watch.co.jp)
> ...


That's utterly bizarre - since they're doing no more, realistically, than an atomic clock syncing watch (ie receiving RF signal).

Seems to be more about superstition given the use of the term GPS, than anything else.


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

Ludicrous. Utterly ludicrous. I was on an Emirates flight last week and using wifi, bluetooth and making regular gprs calls. (all legally permitted) 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

beany_bot said:


> Ludicrous. Utterly ludicrous. I was on an Emirates flight last week and using wifi, bluetooth and making regular gprs calls. (all legally permitted)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

beany_bot said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk





Wongsky said:


> That's utterly bizarre - since they're doing no more, realistically, than an atomic clock syncing watch (ie receiving RF signal).
> 
> Seems to be more about superstition given the use of the term GPS, than anything else.


Indeed. It like saying your not allowed a solar panel on board because it's a dangerous laser.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

With such hogwash in the manual, and even a symbol on the face, i shall certainly not buy a a Seiko GPS watch.



beany_bot said:


> Indeed. It like saying your not allowed a solar panel on board because it's a dangerous laser.


It couldn't be said better!


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

beany_bot said:


> Indeed. It like saying your not allowed a solar panel on board because it's a dangerous laser.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I couldn't stop thinking about this in my head:









But you are very right.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't think the airplane indicator for having it off is due to concern about interfering with aircraft. It's for power conservation purposes. You don't want the watch trying to get a signal when it may not be able to, akin to a cell phone trying to find a cellular tower to synchronize with.

Overall, a very nice looking watch but I'm afraid it'll be rather costly compared to the other Aviators.


----------



## 325xia (Apr 7, 2014)

I would never turn Off the GPS in an airplane anyway. It's just the manufacturer being careful in case a plane goes down and they think a GPS watch is what caused it. Yeah right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Besides that, Airplane mode does not turn off GPS reception in mobile phones. It turns of transmissions.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

sdog said:


> Besides that, Airplane mode does not turn off GPS reception in mobile phones. It turns of transmissions.


You sure about that?

I thought airplane mode turned of all radios on a mobile phone. Never tried getting GPS reception whilst like that, but most of my mobile phones have really struggled to acquire sats without data.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Wongsky said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> I thought airplane mode turned of all radios on a mobile phone. Never tried getting GPS reception whilst like that, but most of my mobile phones have really struggled to acquire sats without data.


On my iPhone 5S, when in Airplane Mode the GPS is still active. For example, while in Airplane Mode it is still possible to run an App like Garmin USA and watch the track of your flight while in flight.

HTH


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

GPS only needs passive receivers. The aluminium cell shields GPS signals very effectively though, to get a signal you'll need to hold your phone to the window.

IATA doesn't mind phones being on for the whole trip. Airlines just have to certify their planes for that. On some brand new planes it is permitted to leave electronic devices on during the whole flight, that includes WLAN. In practice only first and second generation mobile phones would have been possibly dangerous. (Do you remember that sound when they came close to speakers, i think called spagnola.) Modern technologies UMTS or LTE use signal strengths so low, there is no realistic fear of interference with aircraft electronics.

max GSM tx: 33 dBm (source ITU)
max HSPA, LTE: 23 dBm (ITU)
typical WLAN tx: 15 dBm (Wikipedia)

GSM sends with 10 times the power as LTE
more than 50 times the power of WLAN


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Digital would def be better, more functions.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

everose said:


> These watches are GPS _receivers,_ when they are GPS syncing. The ICAO, etc, seem to think that's 'doing something.'
> 
> Seiko cal 7x52.....see p19.
> (link to pdf from seiko-watch.co.jp)
> ...


Once again the watch industry spreads a bunch of disinformation!:rodekaart

They have a history of doing so, in my water resistance article in my signature I bring this up on how the watch industry created the dynamic pressure myth in the 1980's. GPS and other radio receivers can not send out anything, that is why they are called receivers and not transceivers!:rodekaart


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

Joakim Agren said:


> Once again the watch industry spreads a bunch of disinformation!:rodekaart....



Are you referring to p19 of the 7x52 instruction pdf?

"...set to the in-flight mode where reception may influence operation of other electronic devices in an airplane, etc....."

Very similar statements have been and continue to be made in accordance with civil aviation regulations by cabin crew during the passenger safety briefing prior to take off.
Don't you think Seiko et al are simply abiding by the laws, guidelines and recommendations of the various civil aviation regulatory authorities? 
Do you think Seiko et al have the option to ignore these rules if they do not happen to agree with them or don't believe such requirements to be legitimate? 
(4 links from US Gvt websites)

FAA: PED's FAQ

(from above FAQ link)
*"Can I use my e-book reader/tablet/cell phone throughout my flight now?*
Once your airline has shown the FAA its airplanes can safely handle radio interference from portable electronics, they can let you use your devices _in airplane mode only_ most of the time. At certain times - for example, a landing in reduced visibility - the Captain may tell passengers to turn off their devices to make absolutely sure they don't interfere with onboard communications and navigation equipment."





Joakim Agren said:


> ....GPS and other radio receivers can not send out anything, that is why they are called receivers and not transceivers!



Radio frequency receivers can and do leak small amounts of rf which i suspect is one of the reasons why civil aviation authorities have only recently started to _conditionally _relax some rules relating to the use of PED's during a flight.

eCFR - Code of Federal Regulations

Press Release: FAA to allow airlines to expand the use of PED's.

FAA Rule on the use of personal PED's in the cockpit

If the air carrier provides Wi-Fi services in-flight then of course you may use the service in accordance with the rules of that carrier.




beany_bot said:


> Ludicrous. Utterly ludicrous. I was on an Emirates flight last week and using wifi, bluetooth and making regular gprs calls. (all legally permitted)


There is no, 'one simple rule applies to all carriers' because there is a multitude of variables to consider for each carrier. So imho if one carrier had different or perhaps more restrictive rules compared to another, it does not automatically mean that they are simply being belligerent or hypocritical or making the whole process farcical.

(from a GPS information resource website, gpsinformation.net) 

Airlines which APPROVE/DISPROVE GPS use in Flight

Even with the new and revised FAA rules which allow civil aviation operators more authority and autonomy to control the use of PED's by passengers in-flight; its still conditional upon specific requirements being met by the airline operators. 
There are still instances/circumstances which may requiring the receiving function of rf devices to be turned off. 
(eg:- If ordered to do so by the pilot in charge or representative of the PIC) Failure to comply with such instruction/s would still be illegal.
So the receiving on/off mode will likely continue to be a requirement for rf receiving devices used on commercial flights.

There would seem little point in developing a GPS receiving (travel orientated) watch which risks being banned by civil aviation regulators simply due to the omission of an on/off receiving function.

I certainly hope that civil aviation regulations continue to be formulated on the basis of 'an abundance of caution,' in the future.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

duke4c said:


> It just appears big because the watch is actually a little smaller than GWA-1000.


Where did you get the specs? How much smaller?

I just got the GWA-1000D (with bracelet) and I'm loving it. But I'm going to have to get one of these if it is somewhat affordable. I'm a trucker and change time zones frequently. My Pebble spoiled me regarding always correct time, but I eventually tired of being "notified" all day for nothing. I no longer wish to be tethered to my phone.

I do hope that a single button press will send the second hand to the set time zone (like top right one that activates the useless but cool thermometer now on GWA-1000), because, as mentioned earlier, not knowing what time zone you are in can be troublesome. When keeping delivery appointments, I sometimes am on the exact border between time zones. My jailbroken iPhone has the time zone (EDT, MST) following the time, a really useful feature. I don't want to have to pull out the crown like I do now on the GWA-1000. I can always ask Siri what time it is in any city but she can be a wise ass. Just today, after telling me the time in a small Kansas town where I deliver tomorrow, she added, "Is there something going on there I should know about?" Cute.

The date placement looks easier to read on the GPW-1000. The raised "tuning fork" that surrounds the date on my GWA-1000 keeps it in the shadows almost all the time. The LED light will be a welcome addition too.


----------



## 7cardcha (Aug 1, 2013)

everose said:


> These watches are GPS _receivers,_ when they are GPS syncing. The ICAO, etc, seem to think that's 'doing something.'
> 
> Seiko cal 7x52.....see p19.
> (link to pdf from seiko-watch.co.jp)
> ...


Yeah it is stupid. Simply by processing more it would put out a little RF interference, but this is a TINY amount.


----------



## Chaos215bar2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Citizen said:


> You can turn off the signal reception on aircrafts or in areas where use of radio waves is prohibited.


Well, that's a funny quote. I'm fairly certain it's the use of radio _transmitters_ that tends to be prohibited, not the use of "radio waves", but I guess (hope?) Seiko and Citizen both figured it would be easier to just have an "airplane" mode than answer questions about GPS interference.

Back on topic, Casio has listed the watch at ￥100,000. b-)


----------



## Odo (Aug 31, 2012)

It was inappropriately named the "Gravitymaster" is my understanding. I think Superman was a gravitymaster too. But he can't wear a watch because it would melt all over his arm.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Like this one very much, and spend much of my time way out of reach of any tower, just the job and just 3 weeks out of going to Borneo for a month and a half. Would be a great replacement for my GW-A1000RAF which has taken so much abuse in the tropics and still looks great...

Q-6


----------



## bosch78 (Jun 10, 2014)

Decisions....


----------



## timesurfer (Jul 4, 2012)

FYI: Anyone looking for the orange version of the GPW-1000 (4AJF) be aware that it is a limited run watch. Casio won't be manufacturing any new ones besides the ones that have already been made.

Both the GPW-1000-1AJF and the GPW-1000-1BJF are still readily available.


----------



## helicopsi (Jul 13, 2013)

bosch78 said:


> View attachment 1589887
> 
> Decisions....


I have the blue bezel Gulfmaster on the right (and also a Protrek PRX-7000YT). The Gulfmaster is really a nice watch. The altimeter with the V3 sensor is an improvement. The accuracy is +0.05 second per day. So even if the multiband 6 atomic time is not available for a month, the watch will vary of only 1.5 second.

The real interest of a solar GPS watch for me, will be if in case of problem with my Garmin GPS or other sophisticated items, the watch can give me my exact position at less up to 5 times per day for security. I will like a GPS solar toolwatch which can help in case of problem with other electronics navigations systems.

Roland


----------



## Macteabird (Oct 15, 2013)

Anybody wanna RTFM? 
module 5410
http://support.casio.com/en/manual/009/qw5410.pdf


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Exactly, authorities/carriers set standards and crews are obliged to enforce, Casio are simply giving the option to shut off the GPS receiver and comply with many carriers safety standards. As an engineer I understand the technicalities, as a someone who fly`s frequently I am ok with the industry being conservative, a lot worse can happen than having to turn off your GPS Rx, trust me....:-d

There are also other conditions that require all Tx/Rx to be off, so Casio are just being prudent, nothing more, nothing less...

Q-6




everose said:


> There is no, 'one simple rule applies to all carriers' because there is a multitude of variables to consider for each carrier. So imho if one carrier had different or perhaps more restrictive rules compared to another, it does not automatically mean that they are simply being belligerent or hypocritical or making the whole process farcical.
> 
> (from a GPS information resource website, gpsinformation.net)
> 
> ...


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)

Macteabird said:


> Anybody wanna RTFM?
> module 5410
> http://support.casio.com/en/manual/009/qw5410.pdf


i really want to like this watch, but with only a 24 minute chrono, I would not buy one. I can't understand why Casio continues to limit the chrono function to 24 minutes. I would buy one otherwise.


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

Why 24 minutes? Because it uses a subdial with 24 markings?


Regards, Kat


----------



## GeSte (Aug 1, 2014)

Loving the gpw-1000 gravity master!

Not withstanding the watch presence, instead of fiddling with the watch time zone settings, the one button GPS auto sync fits perfectly after touching down in another country from a long flight.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

[IMG]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/27/404ed87cb30649c7f05d7b24049ca79d.jpg[/IMG]

Just got mine !

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## John_Harrison (Sep 9, 2009)

Reporting in (and, yes, the stopwatch on this one is still a joke). Lume is OK, and the LED light is actually blindingly bright.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Just right !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superflask (Feb 25, 2012)

Just purchased my orange GPW-1000 on Sunday. It's massive for my skinny wrists, but oh so awesome. Here it is with my other monster.


----------



## frhoads (Mar 16, 2006)

Am fond of both Monsters, and Singapore as well.

It's about -13C where I'm writing this. Wave to the Botanical Gardens for me 



superflask said:


> Just purchased my orange GPW-1000 on Sunday. It's massive for my skinny wrists, but oh so awesome. Here it is with my other monster.
> 
> View attachment 2201826


----------



## superflask (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey frhoads, it's about 26 deg C here, and I've waved to the Botanic Gardens for you


----------



## frhoads (Mar 16, 2006)

I can feel the warmth 



superflask said:


> Hey frhoads, it's about 26 deg C here, and I've waved to the Botanic Gardens for you


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

Got mine!! Reguler vs lited RAF


----------



## roekoe123 (Jan 13, 2015)

I just got myself a gpw-1000-raf model. But I was playing with the crown and I noticed that it's a bit loose when it's on locked mode. Could someone tell me if it's normal that it's a little bit loose on locked mode? See the picture below so you can see what I mean (red part is the part that where the mark can move to when it's on locked mode).


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

roekoe123 said:


> I just got myself a gpw-1000-raf model. But I was playing with the crown and I noticed that it's a bit loose when it's on locked mode. Could someone tell me if it's normal that it's a little bit loose on locked mode? See the picture below so you can see what I mean (red part is the part that where the mark can move to when it's on locked mode).
> 
> View attachment 2608906


It's loose about 1 to 2 mm, and this is normal afaik...
It's definitely water tight as it's been submerged many times...

Ymmv but only if you fx to "lock" the thing, then all bets are off and it's off to CASIO for repairs...

Thanks,
Randy









Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## amitra (Apr 12, 2007)

Found some pics of the circuit board and the Sony GPS receiver (CXD5600GF)






























<- Thedevelopers


----------



## amitra (Apr 12, 2007)

*This is my titanium / resin gpw-1000t*

The stopwatch mode is on, and the second hand is on the *move*


----------



## amitra (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: This is my titanium / resin gpw-1000t*








GPW-1000 along with my 11year old MTG900


----------



## Rostislav Persion (Sep 11, 2014)

I keep sending emails to Casio once a week asking for a GPS version of GW-M5610-1 ... Help me out by doing the same  ... strength in numbers


----------



## jscho (Feb 9, 2016)

GPS version of 5610 +1111111111111111 plz


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

AntonisCy said:


> Casio Introduces New G-SHOCK - World's First Watch* That Receives GPS and Radio Wave Signals |


I know SEIKO had a GPS watch.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Rostislav Persion said:


> I keep sending emails to Casio once a week asking for a GPS version of GW-M5610-1 ... Help me out by doing the same  ... strength in numbers


I don't know if we will ever see that, at least not in the 5000/5600 form factor that we are used to. If memory serves, there isn't really any spare real estate on the PCB of the 5610 to install the GPS receiver, despite it being fairly small itself. It would almost certainly require a redesign of the module and case.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

amitra said:


> Found some pics of the circuit board and the Sony GPS receiver (CXD5600GF)


So Sony just happened to named their chip with the number "5600". You sure it doesn't fit a Casio 5600? LOL ;-)


----------

